# Slimed up the lipripper today!!!!



## capt stan (May 18, 2008)

11 in the ice from 10 to 29 lbs. Fun day on the water. Give the videos a min to load. Enjoy.....

http://media.putfile.com/5-18-08-video

http://media.putfile.com/5-18-08-gaff


----------



## Rackemup HC (May 18, 2008)

Get the smoker out and start making some dip! yum yum


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 18, 2008)

Great video Capt. Stan!

(Turn that bait clicker off!)


----------



## redneckcamo (May 18, 2008)

awsome dood !!!  digg the videos !


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (May 18, 2008)

Good job Stan,,Are the big menhaden pretty thick down there?


----------



## capt stan (May 19, 2008)

Pogies are on the beach.

Heres a few more vids..we were just having fun today and cutting up a bit!!

http://media.putfile.com/5-18-08-double

http://media.putfile.com/5-18-08-can-you-hear-it

http://media.putfile.com/5-18-08-gaff-2


----------



## Israel (May 19, 2008)

Nice!
Next time leave the cameras run a bit longer...
Can't really tell, but are you in a Pursuit? A 22?
A friend just bought one with a Yammi 225, beautiful boat, just haven't been too far out with it yet...would like to look for some Kings...if yours is a Pursuit, y'all stay pretty dry when it kicks up?
Thanks


----------



## capt stan (May 19, 2008)

Israel said:


> Nice!
> Next time leave the cameras run a bit longer...
> Can't really tell, but are you in a Pursuit? A 22?
> A friend just bought one with a Yammi 225, beautiful boat, just haven't been too far out with it yet...would like to look for some Kings...if yours is a Pursuit, y'all stay pretty dry when it kicks up?
> Thanks



 No The Boat we were in is my 2300 Key largo. twin 115 yamie 4 strokes. I have had it since 2003. But she's been parked the last few years as I have been running the factory boat.


I turned in the team Boat. It was a 25 Ft with Twin 200 HPDI. WHAT a differance in fuel burn!!!! I ran about 67 miles or so yesterday only burned 30 Gal round trip. The Team boat would have been 60 gals of fuel 1.5 gals of oil and 6 oz of ring free.

2300 cost... Boat and truck round trip $160. That was split 4 ways..$40.00 a piece for a great day off shore.

Team Boat and truck would have been....$291 split 4 ways $72.75

It may be a bit slower, but it gets the job done with more bang for the buck!!! I am gonna miss all those ponies on the back...But I won't miss feeding them!!!


I'm always looking for folks to ride/ split expenses clean up and take home fish. let me know if ya want a seat. I only got 2 rules...have fun.... and no alcohol on the boat.


----------



## mauser64 (May 19, 2008)

Are you on the Ga. coast? I did not see that mentioned but do see that you are in Hinesville.


----------



## capt stan (May 19, 2008)

mauser64 said:


> Are you on the Ga. coast? I did not see that mentioned but do see that you are in Hinesville.



yep!!


----------



## Israel (May 19, 2008)

capt stan said:


> No The Boat we were in is my 2300 Key largo. twin 115 yamie 4 strokes. I have had it since 2003. But she's been parked the last few years as I have been running the factory boat.
> 
> 
> I turned in the team Boat. It was a 25 Ft with Twin 200 HPDI. WHAT a differance in fuel burn!!!! I ran about 67 miles or so yesterday only burned 30 Gal round trip. The Team boat would have been 60 gals of fuel 1.5 gals of oil and 6 oz of ring free.
> ...



Thanks for the response...and the exceptionally kind offer.
I am hoping to get out there and see if I can outsmart something large. Right now I seem to be losing that battle even to whiting...
I'm gonna keep looking for more videos...keep em coming cap!


----------



## Robert 31320 (May 19, 2008)

Nice!!

I'll bet you enjoyed hearing them 4-strokers humming again!


----------



## tcb294 (May 19, 2008)

Nice. I should have answered the phone, LOL.

Tom


----------



## james.weitman (May 20, 2008)

Hi Stan,
  Where do you fish out of?


----------



## capt stan (May 20, 2008)

james.weitman said:


> Hi Stan,
> Where do you fish out of?



I normally fish out of St Cats sound. But I do fish from Sav GA to St Aug Fla pretty regular.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 20, 2008)

LOL..Awesome Stan.I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (May 22, 2008)

congrats  nice fish looks like yall had alot of fun out there.


----------



## Stcatfisherman (May 25, 2008)

Nice Stan


----------



## WI BOY (Jun 11, 2008)

nice pics and videos stan.  Looks like alot of fun.  Well it was nice to meet you yesterday, you wern't lying when you said you've been doing good.  Well good luck the next time you go out


----------



## capt stan (Jun 12, 2008)

Good to meet you as well, Let me know.


----------

